# Sheepies



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

The wife and I enjoyed a morning catching some sheepies. I also had the pleasure of teaching a few snowbirds how to catch em. They were cool people. :thumbup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Yum yum!


----------



## Johnson77 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Nice*

Nice Sheepies, where did you catch those guys? Best eatin fish in my book!!!


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

we were at pickens.:thumbsup:


----------

